# 100 Pick Ups needed - Chicagoland Area ASAP



## snowbunnyof3 (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi All- Ready to put people to work! We are in need of 100 pick up trucks throughout the Chicagoland area.

Please PM me or email me at [email protected].

Thanks!


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

December 10th and you now need 100 pick ups. Something doesn't add up


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

That's a lot of subs. Must be a lot of work, company must be massive


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Maybe a little more info would help het a better response.


----------



## snowbunnyof3 (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi- I apologize for not being more specific, crazy busy day. Reality this year, we did pick up some bigger accounts quite late, seems customers are signing their contracts later and later! Quantity has gone down a little bit. We are looking for subs with pick ups in the following areas: 10 pick ups in the Orland Park/Tinley Park area; 6 trucks for the Aurora/Naperville area; 10 trucks for City of Chicago and northern chicago suburb area.

If you know of anyone, please email or PM me. I've had luck in the past on this site and hope that there are still people out there looking for work.

Thank you


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

That only adds up to 26.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Glenn Lawn Care;1682734 said:


> That only adds up to 26.


Say 100, and you'll get your 26.

......


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

White Gardens;1682740 said:


> Say 100, and you'll get your 26.
> 
> ......


that works for shovelers also


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

He said the quantity went down. I assume that's why it went from 100 to 26. And in reality, you probably need to ask for 100 to get a 25% turn out. Then the question comes up as to how reliable people can be.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

SullivanSeptic;1692225 said:


> He said the quantity went down. I assume that's why it went from 100 to 26. And in reality, you probably need to ask for 100 to get a 25% turn out. Then the question comes up as to how reliable people can be.


isn't snow bunny your alias on plow site


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Bahahahhahaha


----------

